# Meguiars headlight restoration kit



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2001)

Does anyone have experience with this? Just wanted to get some feedback on it before I trying it out on some OEM HID's.

http://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-G1900K-Headlight-Plastic-Restoration/dp/B001O7I7FS

Thanks.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

What car are the OEM HID's on? They aren't glass, are they?

If they are plastic, then in my opinion, the 3M headlight restoration kit is a bit better than the Meguiar's or Mother's kits.


----------



## Yellow20thAE (May 13, 2006)

I agree. I had tried the Meguiars, but found that depending on bad the headlights were you have to sand some.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried the the kit that ECStuning offers? I have to get a wheel speed sensor, and I was thinking about trying it. Thanks.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/Search/Head_Lamp_Restore/ES1897155/


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

dbn23quattro said:


> Has anyone tried the the kit that ECStuning offers? I have to get a wheel speed sensor, and I was thinking about trying it. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/Search/Head_Lamp_Restore/ES1897155/


I've never used the one from ECS. The only thing that concerns me is that it doesn't use sandpaper like the 3M kit. Sandpaper, in my opinion, is criticle in getting the most clarity from a headlight restoration.


----------



## TedR (Jul 3, 2010)

For plastic lenses, I really like the new Mothers PowerBall 4Lights. It includes the polishing ball, polish, sanding pads if you need them, and also a coupon for a discounted protection film from Xpel (which I haven't ordered yet).

I re-polish the headlights on my car that sits out every couple months to keep them looking good.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

not to highjack the thread. i was gonna polish out my strobe lights on the squad car. their the older style plastic dome lights... which polish/pad combo should i use without sandpaper i use lc pads and menz products, but also have 3m plastic cleaner/polish and megs 102.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

handsome rob is taken said:


> not to highjack the thread. i was gonna polish out my strobe lights on the squad car. their the older style plastic dome lights... which polish/pad combo should i use without sandpaper i use lc pads and menz products, but also have 3m plastic cleaner/polish and megs 102.


If you aren't going to use sandpaper, then use a LC Orange pad and the harshest Menserna polish you have. Then work your way down the pad/polish ladder until you are happy. Just like paint.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

I've restored quite a few lights and I've NEVER wetsanded. Why? Because you're removing even more of the UV barrier on the plastic when you sand it.

Here's what I do:

1.) Get an RO buffer, like a PC 7424, and buff the lenses with Klasse AIO. It's a very fine polish and removes the hazing and yellowing in a matter of minutes with a microfiber hat/wool pad combo.

2.) IMMEDIATELY apply Klasse SG to the lenses, let the SG sit for 2 hours, buff off, wait another 24 hrs, apply another coat, wait 2 hours and buff off the remaining residue. I do not use wax as it's only good for 2 weeks AT BEST at protecting the lenses.

3.) Every 6 months, reapply the SG.

I never have to worry about hazing lenses again. Plus, I don't have to go to the expense/trouble of trying to get vinyl overlays with a UV barrier.


----------



## jawnz (Feb 19, 2010)

lamin-x damaged one of my headlamps










how good is this stuff for cleaning polycarbonate or whatever is used for mk5 headlamps? 

any chance of making things worse? 

will buffing out the upper layer cause browning of the rest of the lens after a short period of time?


----------



## jawnz (Feb 19, 2010)

just wondering the top part is only messed up perhaps i can cover it up with some eyelids? Looks like it would work and i wouldn't have to mess with wetsanding


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

VertigoGTI said:


> I've restored quite a few lights and I've NEVER wetsanded. Why? Because you're removing even more of the UV barrier on the plastic when you sand it.


If you have yellowing, hazing or pitting, then there is not "UV barrier" left.

Also, if you polish the lense enough to remove yellowing, you are removing the "UV barrier" as well.

Wetsanding is perfectly fine.


----------



## Snowman46919 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wetsanded mine from 1000 to 3000 then buffed with the plastx and it they look immaculate.


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

use claybar on the headlights, normally theyll take care of a good amount of that yellowness, then polish them and bam brand new again.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

THis thread is helpful.. 
So basically, my attempt with 1500 grit and then some blue magic headlight lens restorer was not the best use of my time.










Will have to try the 3m or mothers powerball kit.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought myself this kit and have so far used it twice. One of my headlights is newer than the other, and the latter has been on the car since it was built so it has therefore seen some slight yellow oxidation over the years -- nothing serious enough that it compromises safety (white light still passes through it okay), but it does look ugly enough for me to want to do something about it.

What Meguiar's will tell you is to apply PlastX (a micro-abrasive compound that comes with the kit) to the drill operated buff pad multiple times as needed to get the shine you're comfortable with. Having used it on my hazed MkIV Golf headlight, I can say that it cuts through the haze well, but not all that well. It isn't some miracle cleaner that's like "one application and you're through". Depending on the severity, you'll have to apply it many times, but at least twice for sure. So as Meguiar's said, don't expect miracle results the first time around. You gotta spend a little time and energy on it.

Again, my experience has been on a slightly hazed headlight. I've seen worse out there, much worse, to the point that the light looks like it's coming through some yellow color filter. If the headlights have been neglected for months or maybe even years, that oxidation may not come off easily. Stuff like that I wouldn't rely on Meguiar's Headlight Restoration Kit alone because I don't feel it's that powerful enough. Wet-sanding may, in such cases, be a necessary step.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

I Used the 3M Kit, and it worked, but I should have purchased a second kit.


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

G-rocco said:


> THis thread is helpful..
> So basically, my attempt with 1500 grit and then some blue magic headlight lens restorer was not the best use of my time.
> 
> 
> ...


Just tried this yesterday.... I did about 3 coats on one of my headlights and it didn't do a damn thing. But it worked fine for my girlfriends hyundai santa. Looks like I also will be trying the 3m or mothers. I wanna make my lights like new so I can sell them. 

Ill post a picture in a few!


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

Aww! When did Jawnz get banned?? :laugh:


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

after using this :










on my headlights on my right side this is the aftermath... doesnt look any different.











and now the right and full picture of both.



















I didn't really see a different but thats me.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

paulx24x said:


> I didn't really see a different but thats me.


I've always had great luck with meguiars plastx. However your headlights are looking a little rough. Personally I would wet sand then polish.


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

DowNnOuTDubin said:


> I've always had great luck with meguiars plastx. However your headlights are looking a little rough. Personally I would wet sand then polish.




my headlights havent been restored, or wet sand ad polished in 10 years i just got my car aweek ago and ive been trying to detail EVERYTHING that I can. I want to polish these and sell them. so im most likely going to wet sand them and polish them I haven't done that yet. Plus i really dont know how to wet sand headlights. 

is there a thread on how to do that to headlights?


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

paulx24x said:


> my headlights havent been restored, or wet sand ad polished in 10 years i just got my car aweek ago and ive been trying to detail EVERYTHING that I can. I want to polish these and sell them. so im most likely going to wet sand them and polish them I haven't done that yet. Plus i really dont know how to wet sand headlights.
> 
> is there a thread on how to do that to headlights?


It's pretty straight forward. Pick up some wet/dry sand paper (I have down to 200 grit), soak it in water for a bit to soften it up a bit, and fill a spray bottle with water. Tape off the headlight so you don't damage the paint surrounding the headlight. Then get to the dirty work spraying, sanding, spraying, sanding, spraying, sanding until the run off comes out clear. Progressively step up sanding while making sure the previous attempts sanding marks are removed and finish off with a polishing compound (I use a 2" pad on my cordless drill) and polish clear. Top with a sealant, UV urethane coating, or just leave it and expect to repeat the process again in a few months to a smaller extent.

Here's another good example of wet sanding headlights:
http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-detailing/131476-headlight-restoration-success.html


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

Alright I was going to get the meguiars headlight kit but they didn't have it in stock so I went with the 3m kit... and surprisingly it came out really well.










Left and right lights *BEFORE*.




















*AFTER*.




















I think it cam out pretty good for taking 2 hours tops, I do wanna try the meguiars full kit though net time. Also does anyone have a good DIY for the joey mod?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

Make sure now that you wet sanded the lenses to put down some sort of UV protection (i.e. wax or sealant). When you wet sanded your lenses, you removed the UV layer (clear coat). 

This will help them stay looking new longer then if you just left them as is. Really any kind of wax will do.


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

I just did my 11yo GTI headlights with Meguiars and love how it works. I did wet sand it a little first before polishing.


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

TXR32 said:


> Make sure now that you wet sanded the lenses to put down some sort of UV protection (i.e. wax or sealant). When you wet sanded your lenses, you removed the UV layer (clear coat).
> 
> This will help them stay looking new longer then if you just left them as is. Really any kind of wax will do.


I used a clay bar on the whole car than used mothers wax. should do the trick. I only drive my gti maybe once a week and only like 20 miles if that haha


----------

